# Looking into a switch rod.



## wclark5 (Mar 6, 2004)

looking into getting a switch rod. Thinking that a 11or 12 ft rod might be a better choice in certain conditions than over working my 9ft, (and my skill). Iam not interested in a spey rod, that is too much overkill for where I fish. What are your thoughts, what switch rod.are you using, and any advice.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Boozer (Sep 5, 2010)

Mystic is a Michigan company and makes great switch rods...


----------



## BeanOFish (Jul 28, 2003)

I guess it'll depend on what you're planning on using it for. If you're looking to primarily indicator fish with it go with a 7wt, swinging flies go with an 8. TFO makes a great switch rod, so does Redington. Switch rods are great for waters like the PM, little Man, etc... But if you fish the bigger waters I wouldn't count out a spey rod.


----------



## bowhuntordie (Mar 24, 2007)

First off, what are you using it for? Trout, stealhead, or salmon. If you are looking to use it for steelhead I would go with a 7wt. If you want to use it for salmon as well then I would say an 8wt. It also depends on what you are looking to spend. You can always go buy yourself a Helios switch or a sage one etc and spend close to $1000 on just the rod or you can go mid price. Reddington makes a decent stick for the price, I haven't used the Ross switch but have heard good things about it. As said before TFO, mystic are good as well. Best bet is to go and put a few in your hand if you can and see which one feels best to you 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Boozer (Sep 5, 2010)

One thing to keep in mind, not all switch rods are rated equally...

Do not pay any attention to "7wt", etc... pay attention to the suggested grain weights of the rods...


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

the real question is how much you willing to spend? like the rb meiser rods they start at $605 and go up to $705 if looking lower end check out echo rods here is some links.


best rods on the market i know of rb meiser 
http://www.meiserflyrods.com/speyshop.php

like the echo sr series. $329.99

http://www.echoflyfishing.com/html/rod_category_details.php?category_id=23&page_id=43&product_type=1


any ways you are right check the rio products web side for rio fly lines they give you a good idea what rods will handle what so your not going for over kill on the line and spook the fish with the line.. this way you get a good idea what rods work best for your situation. any ways best of luck ...


----------



## Boozer (Sep 5, 2010)

Do NOT trust the Rio fly lines website for grain weights on rods...

Reason being, they don't actually test each rod on there, many of them are "guesses" and are way off the mark...


----------



## flyrodder46 (Dec 31, 2011)

I have just picked up a Loomis GLX 7wt, 11', and love it. Have had 3 others cast it as well and they all thought it was the best they had ever tried. Expensive but worth every penny. The 7wt is a little on the small side for Salmon, but is great on Steel and big browns, my only regret at this time is that I did not get the 8wt. I believe it would have handled even the bigger Kings, and still worked well on Steel. A friend has the 11' TFO and really likes it, although I think it feels a little on the heavy side.

D


----------



## StonedFly (Feb 24, 2012)

I have a 7wt tfo and a 8wt redington cpx. I like the backbone on the cpx for turning big fish but the rod itself is heavy and doesnt turn over a big streamer as well as i would like it to. The tfo is the 11' deer creek model. Its much lighter, picks up a heavy streamer or a 2 fly indy rig like a champ. It just doesnt have enough backbone for stubborn salmon or chromed out big steel sometimes. I lined them both with the rio switch line for their respected weights and they do pretty good when im swinging and nymphing.

Whatever you choose you will be satisfied with the better extended drifts and longer casts and ease on your shoulder and arm.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jjc155 (Oct 16, 2005)

I run an 11'9 7wt Ross reach switch rod. Paired with a Ross Cla 5 with a SA 440gr skagit extreme intermediate head and Rio I mow tips. It casts almost effortlessly and will shoot a lot of line if you have minimal experience with spey casting. 

I know numerous "heavy hitters" in the fly world personally (not gonna name drop). But these are guys who you have read about in magazine, seen in videos and see their names on products on the fly shop walls. 

I went the the Ross reach as many if them basically said " I can any rod out there for free, but I fish with the ross". I have also casted many rods that have price tags like a monthly mortage payment and j love the Ross. 

Hope this helps
J- 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## bowhuntordie (Mar 24, 2007)

jjc155 said:


> I run an 11'9 7wt Ross reach switch rod. Paired with a Ross Cla 5 with a SA 440gr skagit extreme intermediate head and Rio I mow tips. It casts almost effortlessly and will shoot a lot of line if you have minimal experience with spey casting.
> 
> I know numerous "heavy hitters" in the fly world personally (not gonna name drop). But these are guys who you have read about in magazine, seen in videos and see their names on products on the fly shop walls.
> 
> ...


Sorry to the op here I hate getting off topic but this question is for J. The ross reach is up there on my list as I love my 6wt RX and 3 wt FC (what ever is just below the RX, either FC or FS). Does the reach have the backbone like the RX, yet still ha e great touch and feel? I have always been a big Ross reel fan and lately since I bought a couple of their rods they have made me a beliver in those as well. I want to get a 7 wt switch before next spring and the Ross is always right there in my top picks 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## abbatoys (Sep 3, 2005)

I have the Redington cpx in 8 wt and have only used it sparingly, but like it. I also have a 6 wt St Croix set up for indy fishing and also for swinging, but broke my leg and blew out my knee this winter so havent been able to try it...WHen in doubt contact Bob at Great Lakes Fly shop and he will steer you in the right direction...


----------



## jjc155 (Oct 16, 2005)

bowhuntordie said:


> Sorry to the op here I hate getting off topic but this question is for J. The ross reach is up there on my list as I love my 6wt RX and 3 wt FC (what ever is just below the RX, either FC or FS). Does the reach have the backbone like the RX, yet still ha e great touch and feel? I have always been a big Ross reel fan and lately since I bought a couple of their rods they have made me a beliver in those as well. I want to get a 7 wt switch before next spring and the Ross is always right there in my top picks
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


kinda gotta answer this in two parts. 1) I have not fished with/casted the other rods you mentioned so I'm not sure.
2) The reach has a good blend of power and feel. I have casted other "high end" spey and switch rods in the past and the ross is an excellant rod for the price and can hold its own compared to those other rods.

Try to get out and cast one. I think Schultz Outfitters in Ypsi tries to have a 7wt reach switch rod on hand at all times for people to cast. If not I know Mike has one and is more than willing to let people take it for a whirl down in the river next to the shop.

Hope this helps

J-


----------



## wclark5 (Mar 6, 2004)

Thanks guys for the feedback. I like wading the waters, and I was thinking that the extra reach of a switch rod, would be nice. I'll be in Grayling at the end of June doing some night Hex fishing for the first time. Again thinking that the extra reach would mean less moving around in the dark. Any thoughts.


----------



## bowhuntordie (Mar 24, 2007)

jjc155 said:


> kinda gotta answer this in two parts. 1) I have not fished with/casted the other rods you mentioned so I'm not sure.
> 2) The reach has a good blend of power and feel. I have casted other "high end" spey and switch rods in the past and the ross is an excellant rod for the price and can hold its own compared to those other rods.
> 
> Try to get out and cast one. I think Schultz Outfitters in Ypsi tries to have a 7wt reach switch rod on hand at all times for people to cast. If not I know Mike has one and is more than willing to let people take it for a whirl down in the river next to the shop.
> ...


Thanks, that was the answer I was hoping for haha 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

